# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  posto nje poezi  dashurie

## behar_dk_ks

Dashuria nuk eshte loje 
qe te tallesh e te luash 
Dhe pastaj kur do ti 
si cigare ate ta shuash

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Dashuria lind me nje veshtrim 
lulzon me nje puthje 
mbaron me dy pika lot......*

----------


## King_Arthur

i lodhur rashe ne gjume 
dhe vura zemren ne tel per ta thare 
por kur u ngrita pashe se dikush ma kishte marre 
kush ma mori zemren mua ?
pyeta diellin ne lartesi 
dhe ai nje rreze drite leshoi tek ti

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Kputa nje trendafil
dhe ra ne kembet e tua
te lutem mos e shkel
brenda esht fjala te dua........*

----------


## King_Arthur

Sikur dielli dhe drita te humbisnin ne erresir
Ne pasqyren e shpirtit tend do shihesha me mire


bjeri zemres time me sa fuqi te kesh 
por kujdes se vritesh se brenda je vete .

----------


## King_Arthur

Dikur buzeqeshja me ndrinte ne sy
Tani ndjehem si peshku pa uj i mbyllur ne vetmi
Dikur beja plane per dashurin e jetes 
Tani jam si njeriu qe numero ditet e vdekjes
Nuk e dua jeten pa ty dashuria e jetes time
Qe po tretesh ne dhe te zi e mua me le ne dhimbje
Koha kalon e ti cdo dit e me shum ne zemer me mungon
Ti je me engjejt o shpirti im
Dhe per mua do ngelesh plag pa sherim
Se dua jeten pa ty se vetem me smund te enderroj
Vetem lutem per ty qe shpirti ne paqe te te pushoj
Dhe me prit se se shpejti tek ti do te vij.. 
O vdekje mizore o merem dhe mua o kthema Zemren qe ma more

----------


## King_Arthur

Per ty do te kujtohem 
sa here te qesh dhe te qaj
Per ty do te ri te mendohem
gjithmone ne mendje e zemer do te te mbaj...




Gjithe naten ne endrat e mia isha me ty 
bashke ne cdo moment ne cdo veshtrim te dy 
Zakonisht endrat te nesermen i harroj 
vetem kur je ti ne to dua ti kujtoj 
Bukuria jote ishte pa kufi 
duke i dhene nje pejsazh fjles dashuri 
Une e lumtur jo si gjithmon 
bera tatuazh ne zemren kete pamjen tone 
Eshikoj sa here te kujtoj ty 
domethene gjithmon dua te jemi te dy 
Je ti ne mua i vetmi mendim 
atje ku emrin tend therret zeri im 
Cdo fjale e imja te pershkruan ty 
lumturi e thelle e ndare ne dy 
Kenge e zemres sime dashuri e plote 
ta dish se je i vetmi qe dua ne kte bote

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Kur te vjen te qash
mos qaj
se dikush ka nevoj 
per buzqeshjen tende.......*

----------


## King_Arthur

>>>Me Fal<<<
Më fal zemer se ndoshta më fjalet e mija të ledova
Më fal shpirt se ndoshta nga dashurija të gjykova
Më fal e dashur se vec për ty une mund të jetoj
Më fal ylli im se pa ty unë nuk dua të egzistoj
Mos harro se vetëm ty të deshta në këtë botë
Mos harro se për ty mbrëm su ndalen lot
Mos harro se pa ty cdo gje ështe e kot
Mos harro se të dua me shum se dje e sot
Me kujto edhe kur të thojnë se nuk jam gjall,
Mos harro se as guri skishte plas më par
Më thuj një herë se kot nuk ishte krejt ky vajtim
Mos harro se ti je e vetmja lumturi në shpirtin tim
Mos lejo që të behem e dashuris edhe një viktim
Më thuj një herë,se më don sa të dua shpirti im
Mos mendo se edhe nëse Me Ty Nuk nuk jam
Me beso se vetëm ty të deshta me zemër të thare


>>>I CMENDUR<<<
Me thane se jam i cmendur
I cmendur se ndjej dashuri
Me thone se jam I cmendur
Se mall ndjej te shkruaj poezi
I cmendur me thone se jam
Se besoj tek ti
Se fjalet e tua jane të kota
Jane fare pa dashuri
Ohh I cmendur un jam
Se besoj tek ti
Se te dashuroj pa hile
Vall kjo quhet cmenduri ....

----------


## King_Arthur

Syte e tu heshtje kozmike 
buzet e tua qeshje ironike 
fytyra jote as po as jo 
dreqi e di me do a s'me do.


Nuk ka lule pa arome
Nuk ka njeri qe s'dashuron
Nuk ka suprize pa lumturi
Nuk ka jete pa dashuri


Se di c'me ndodh kur jam me ty 
Kur me shikon me ata sy 
Kur me buzeqesh me ledhaton 
Koke e kembe ti me pushton. 

S'e di se c'ndjen kur me ke prane 
Kur te dy vetem rrime menjane 
Kur koken ve tek gjoksi im 
S'e di a e ndjen shpirtin tim ?! 

S'e di c'mendim ke ti per mua 
Kur te shtrengoj por s'them te dua 
Kur them se vdes per buzet e tua 
S'e di a me beson ti mua? 

S'e di c'do te ndodhe me ne te dy 
Sikur te mos jem me me ty 
Sikur kjo ender te ndalet nje dite 
S'e di a do te shoh me o drite? 

S'e di pa ty cdo bej o yll 
Pa ty kjo bote me duket nje pyll 
Pa ty kjo bote s'do kete kuptim 
S'e di o fiksim i trurit tim. 

S'e di valle a do te duroj 
Pa e puthur me ate goje 
Pa e prekur me ate dore 
S'e di a do ndjej me nxehte a bore. 

S'e di sa gjate do te vazhdoje 
Por di sa shume te deshiroj 
E di sa shume ti me gezon 
Kur pak vemendje me kushton 

E ndjej se shume do te te dua 
Sa kohe keto buze do me puthin mua 
Sa kohe qe zemra do t'me punoje 
Emrin tend do te kem ne goje. 

S'e di sa shume do te zgjase kjo jete 
S'di si do shkoje ne te vertete 
Por dicka di me siguri : 
Ajo qe dua je vec.......... Ti

----------


## King_Arthur

Confusion of Love


Those simple words confuse me.
For I thought I knew what they meant.
Until I lost and won some,
My love today is for rent.

I love you.

Those simple words I know so well.
I wish for you to know.
That just liking someone is so different.
So I will say it real slow.

I L O V E Y O U

Those are the words of a million feelings.
My hopes and dreams and joys.
Little girls writing love letters.
Chasing after boys.

I…L…O…V…E…Y…O…U

Those are the words that I say to you.
I whisper them to your heart.
You turn and look back at me.
I loved you from the start.

----------


## King_Arthur

Dashuria

Deshiroj te shof me sy
te mos digjem mall per ty
sikur te isha reze HANE
do te hy ne dhomen tende,
vetem ta dish se sa te DU
sdo te jetojsh as ni ohr pa Mu

DUHET TE VAZHDOJE PA TY

Shtëpi të heshtura, 
Nën qiellin e rënduar,
Shiu dhe Unë,
Të ftohur në vetmi,
Në këtë qytet që asgjë s’ka marrë nga Ti.

Në pritje harrova hapat e tu,
Më ngjan si në ëndërr,
Eh...! kur largohesh Ti...
Më duhet të filloj përsëriDuhet te vazhdoj pa ty

----------


## alnosa

> Syte e tu heshtje kozmike 
> buzet e tua qeshje ironike 
> fytyra jote as po as jo 
> dreqi e di me do a s'me do.


SSS TE DUA PO MOS TREGO  :buzeqeshje: 


dy gjera kerkova ne jete 
dashurine tende dhe jeten time 
kur e para smu plotesua ,ckuptim ka e dyta per mua????

----------


## FierAkja143

ai qe di te dashuroj eshte busy duke dashuruar
ai qe sdi ri duke e imagjinuar
dhe ne shumicen e rasteve poezira eshte duke shkruar 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

> SSS TE DUA PO MOS TREGO 
> 
> 
> dy gjera kerkova ne jete 
> dashurine tende dhe jeten time 
> kur e para smu plotesua ,ckuptim ka e dyta per mua????



nuk tregoj gje jo rri pa merak  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

> nuk tregoj gje jo rri pa merak



merak per ty kisha gjith naten . :perqeshje:

----------


## KUSi

*zemra ime ne zemren tate po ti peshosh sa dy kile patate*

----------


## ildushja

Ishte sec na ishte..
Nje gomarme bishte..
Ecte e kalonte..
Gjif gocat e donte!

----------


## Alienated

*hmmm... ca shume te bukura... por s'e di pse jane ke humori?!*  :kryqezohen:  

 :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## _Elena_

*Tema eshte hap ne vend te gabuar gjithsesi poezit jan shume te bukura 

Te kam then ndonjeher se vetem ty te dua 
a e din se per jet ty do te dua 
edhe pse me ty nuk  jam 
por ne zemer gjithmon te kam  
dit e nat mendoj per ty 
se kjo zemer te don vetem ty 
zemra fort me rrah kur flas me ty 
pastaj qaj se nuk te kam pran ty 
me nje kenge te pershendes 
se per ty un vdes 
sa here ate keng ta degjosh 
mua te me kujtosh 
dhe kurr mos te me harrosh


>< Mjafton nje ere e lehte dhe detit ja ngre valet .Mjafton vetem nje fjale e per nje cast zemra ndalet.Ah kjo zemra ime si deti nga valet trazuar kam shume malle e shprese shpirtin tim per ta takua ><

Me prit sonte ne ënderr se do te vi por mos u tremb flej perseri sdo te trokas ne der as nuk do te zgjoj do te puth leht dhe prap do te shkoj *

----------

